# number, numeral



## amikama

Let's take a "random" number:*1729 = one thousand seven hundred and twenty-nine*​That is, in English the word order in the names of big numbers is from the most significant digit (thousands) to less significant digit (units).

How does it go in your language? (From thousands to units or the way around?)
How about the numbers 11-19?
Are there irregular numbers? (e.g. 11 = "eleven" and not "oneteen" or even "ten-one".)
For languages whose nouns have gender: Do the numbers agree in gender with nouns? (e.g. in Spanish: _doscient*os* gat*os*_, but _doscient*as* gat*as*_.)


----------



## aslan

*1729 = bin yedi yüz yirmi-dokuz*
*1 Bir*
*2 İki*
*3 üç*
*4 Dört*
*5 Beş*
*6 Altı*
*7 Yedi*
*8 Sekiz*
*9 Dokuz*
*10 On*
*11 On bir*
*12 On iki             and goes on...*


----------



## Kraus

*1729 = mille settecento ventinove

1 Uno        Un uomo (A man, masc.)*
* 2 Due                       Una donna (A woman, femm.)*
* 3 Tre          *
* 4 Quattro  *
* 5 Cinque     *
* 6 Sei                   *
* 7 Sette           *
* 8 Otto         *
* 9 Nove             *
* 10 **Dieci          20 Venti...               30 Trenta           40 Quaranta        50 Cinquanta     60 Sessanta   70 Settanta  80 Ottanta 90 Novanta **100 Cento 

**11 Un**dici                                     21 Vent**uno
**12 Do**dici                                     22 Venti**due        
**13 Tre**dici                                    23 **Venti**tre         
**14 Quattor**dici            24 Venti**quattro 
**15 Quin**dici                        25 **Venti**cinque  
**16 Se**dici                                       26 **Venti**sei         
**17 **Dici**assette               **27 **Venti**sette     
**18 **Dici**otto                             **28 Vent**otto 
**19 **Dici**annove                **29 Venti**nove      *
* 
*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Like verbs, there are no irregular numbers in Turkish. Of course, as you know, Turkish is not a sexist language either.

*1729 = bin yedi yüz **yirmi** dokuz.
*​This number should be written as 1.729 in Turkish. If I am not mistaken, it's a standard for Turkey and European Union.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
*    1729 = sen nana-hyaku **ni-jū **kyū

*1. Numbers 11-19 are as regular as those above the range.  For example, 19 is jū kyū (ten nine).
2. One minor irregularity in forming numbers is "one" is not expressed for units up until thousand.  E.g., 101 is _hyaku ichi_ but not *_ichi-hyaku ichi_.
3. There is no gender in Japanese but there are pretty many other factors to make mastering Japanese number system a Herculean feat.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: 

*1729 = אלף שבע מאות עשרים ותשע*

That is, the order is from thousands to units (although in Biblical Hebrew you may find numbers in the reverse word order: *1729 = תשע ועשרים ושבע מאות ואלף*.)

For some reason, the numbers 11-19 are in the reverse order:
11 = אחת-עשרה ("one-ten")
12 = שתים-עשרה ("two-ten")
etc.

The numbers have gender and they must agree in gender with nouns:
Three dogs (m.) = שלוש*ה *כלב*ים*
Three dogs (f.) = שלוש כלב*ות*


----------



## Jana337

*1729 = (jeden) tisíc* sedm set dvacet devět*

*We mention the number of thousands and hunderds from 2 onwards. It is unusual for 1 unless you need to write a sum in words on a check etc.



> How about the numbers 11-19?


There are some irregularities in the stems:

1 jeden - 11 jede*náct*
2 dva - 12 dva*náct*
3 tři - 13 tři*náct*
4 čtyři 14 čtr*náct*
5 pět 15 pat*náct*
6 šest 16 šest*náct*
7 sedm 17 sedm*náct*
8 osm 18 osm*náct*
9 devět 19 devate*náct

-náct *does not mean anything in particular; 10 = deset. 


> Are there irregular numbers? (e.g. 11 = "eleven" and not "oneteen" or even "ten-one".)


10 - deset
20 - dva*cet*
30 - tři*cet*
40 - čtyři*cet*
50 - padesát
60 - šedesát
70 - sedmdesát
80 - osmdesát
90 - devadesát


> For languages whose nouns have gender: Do the numbers agree in gender with nouns? (e.g. in Spanish: _doscient*os* gat*os*_, but _doscient*as* gat*as*_.)


Only 1 and 2 (and 731, 42 and other numbers ending in 1 or 2):
m - f - n
jeden - jedna - jedno
dva - dvě - dvě

Numbers from 21 to 99: We can say them the English way (32 = třicet dva = thirty two) or the German way (32 = dva*a*třicet = two and thirty).

Jana


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:*

1729 = o mie şapte sute douăzeci şi nouă.*​
1 unu           11 unsprezece
2 doi            12 doisprezece
3 trei            13 treisprezece
4 patru         14 paisprezece, patrusprezece (rarely used)
5 cinci          15 cincisprezece
6 şase          16 şaisprezece
7 şapte         17 şaptesprezece
8 opt            18 optsprezece
9 nouă          19 nouăsprezece
10 zece
20 douăzeci
30 treizeci
40 patruzeci
50 cincizeci
60 şaizeci
70 şaptezeci
80 optzeci
90 nouăzeci
100 o sută
101 o sută unu
120 o sută douăzeci
etc.


"Unu" and "doi" are declinable and they agree in "number" and gender with the noun.
un băiat (a boy) - masc.
o fată (a girl) - fem.
un cuvânt (a word) - neuter

doi băieţi (two boys) - masc.
două fete (two girls) - fem.
două cuvinte (two words) - neuter


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


amikama said:


> Let's take a "random" number:*1729 = one thousand seven hundred and twenty-nine*​That is, in English the word order in the names of big numbers is from the most significant digit (thousands) to less significant digit (units).
> 
> How does it go in your language? (From thousands to units or the way around?)



(a)
1729
duizend: 1000
zevenhonderd: 700
negen: 9
en: +
twintig: 20

(b)
Although one can also say:
zeventienhonderd: 1700
negen: 9
en: +
twintig: 20

This is normal for dates, but _also_quite common for 'plain' numbers.

In Dutch, we count the numbers 13 -> 99 'from right to left': 
small (9) -> big (20)



> How about the numbers 11-19?
> Are there irregular numbers? (e.g. 11 = "eleven" and not "oneteen" or even "ten-one".)


Dutch has 11 (elf) and 12 (twaalf), the rest is fairly 'regular' (apart from the pronunciation and some alternations (e.g. something very similar to English *thr*ee and *th*i*r*ty).



> For languages whose nouns have gender: Do the numbers agree in gender with nouns? (e.g. in Spanish: _doscient*os* gat*os*_, but _doscient*as* gat*as*_.)


Dutch has 3 grammatical genders, but they are not reflected in the adjectival endings, or here, in the numerals.

Groetjes,

Frank


PS
I do know that this forum isn't really encouraging dialects, but I want to ask it anyway: isn't 'nine and twenty' for 29 used in some English dialects?


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Portuguese:

1729 = mil setecentos e vinte e nove
1 - Um/Uma*
*2  - Dois/Duas*
*3 - Três*
*4 - Quatro*
*5 - Cinco*
*6 - Seis*
*7 - Sete*
*8  - Oito*
*9  - Nove*
*10 - Dez*
*11 - Onze*
*12 - Doze
13 - Treze
14 - Quatorze/Catorze
15 - Quinze
16 - Dezesseis
17 - Dezessete
18 - Dezoito
19 - Dezenove
20 - Vinte

"um/uma" and "dois/duas" have gender distinction. The first is for masculine and the second for feminine.*


----------



## Ilmo

Finnnish:
1729 = *tuhatseitsemänsataakaksikymmentäyhdeksän, *really one word when written this way, but certainly we never write it.
The order is regular from thousands (tuhat) to hundreds (7 sataa) to tens (2 kymmentä) and last the "units of one".
Numbers 11-19 are an excepcion, they are pronounced (like the "teens" in English) in the inverted order:
11 yksitoista
12 kaksitoista
13 kolmetoista
etc.


----------



## Whodunit

amikama said:


> Let's take a "random" number:
> 
> *1729 = one thousand seven hundred and twenty-nine*


Okay, let me try it in German, Arabic, and Japanese:

*1729 = eintausendsiebenhundertneunundzwanzig*

*('alfun wa-sab'umi'atin wa-tis'atun wa-'ishruuna) ١٧٢٩ = ألف وسبعمائة وتسعة وعشرون*

*千七百二十九 = せんしちひゃくにじゅうきゅう (sen shichi hyaku ni juu kyuu)*



> How does it go in your language?


 
What about your language? 



> From thousands to units or the way around?


 
In German: onethousandsevenhundrednineandtwenty
In Arabic: thousand andsevenhundred andnine andtwenty
In Japanese: thousandsevenhundredtwotennine



> How about the numbers 11-19?


 
In German/Arabic/Japanese:
11 - elf (eleven)/أحد عشر [ahada 'ashara] (one ten)/十一 [juu ichi] (ten one)
12 - zwölf (twelve)/إثنا عشر [ithnaa 'ashara] (two ten)/十二 [juu ni] (ten two)
13 - dreizehn (threeten)/ثلاثة عشر [thalaathata 'ashara] (three ten)/十三 [juu san] (ten three)
14 - vierzehn (fourten)/أربعة عشر ['arba'ata 'ashara] (four ten)/十四 [juu shi/juu yon] (ten four)
15 - fünfzehn (fiveten)/خمسة عشر [khamsata 'ashara] (five ten)/十五 [juu go] (ten five)
16 - sechzehn (sixten)/ستة عشر [sittata 'ashara] (six ten)/十六 [juu roku] (ten six)
17 - siebzehn (seventen)/سبعة عشر [sab'ata 'ashara] (seven ten)/十七 [juu shichi/juu nana] (ten seven)
18 - achtzehn (eightten)/ثمانية عشر [thamaaniyata 'ashara] (eight ten)/十八 [juu hachi] (ten eight)
19 - neunzehn (nineten)/تسعة عشر [tis'ata 'ashara] (nine ten)/十九 [juu ku/juu kyuu] (ten nine)



> Are there irregular numbers? (e.g. 11 = "eleven" and not "oneteen" or even "ten-one".)


 
Yes, in German:
elf - eleven
zwölf - twelve
sechzehn - sixteen (the 's' in sechzehn misses; compare: sech*s* - six)

In Arabic:
عشر ['ashara] instead of عشرة ['asharatun]
So, all the other numbers are feminine, too. Not much irregularity, though.

There's no irregularity in Japanese, as far as I'm aware of.



> For languages whose nouns have gender: Do the numbers agree in gender with nouns? (e.g. in Spanish: _doscient*os* gat*os*_, but _doscient*as* gat*as*_.)


 
In German, they are invariable except for "eins" (one):

der Hund (m.) = ein Hund
die Frau (f.) = eine Frau
das Kind (n.) = ein Kind

There's something strange in Arabic:
- numbers from 11-19 (except for 12) are invariable)
- the number 2 requires the dual
- the number 3-10 require the genitive plural
- the numbers 11-99 require the accusative singular
- from 100 on the genitive singular is required

I don't think there's such a thing in Japanese. However they can changed their pronunciation depending on what they describe:

Examples:
-nin for persons
-hiki for some (smaller) animals
-satsu for books
-hon for long things
-mai for flat things
...

I don't want to list them all, because I think the list can get endless ...


----------



## Stéphane89

*1729 = mille sept cent vingt-neuf*
or* 1729 Dix-sept cent vingt-neuf*

1 un 11 onze
2 deux 12 douze
3 trois 13 treize
4 quatre 14 quatorze
5 cinq 15 quinze
6 six 16 Seize
7 sept 17 Dix-sept
8 huit 18 Dix-huit
9 neuf 19 Dix-neuf
10 Dix
20 Vingt
21 Vingt-et-un
22 Vingt-Deux
23 Vingt-trois
30 trente
31 Trente-et-un
32 Trente-deux
33 Trente-trois
40 Quarante
50 cinquante
60 Soixante
70 Soixante-dix (France), Septante (Belgium/Switzerland)
71 Soixante-et-onze (France), Septante-et-un (Belgium/Switzerland)
72 Soixante-Douze (France), Septante-deux (Belgium/Switzerland)
73 Soixante-treize (Fance), Septante-trois (Belgium/Switzerland)
80 Quatre-Vingt (France/Belgium), Octante (Switzerland)*
81 Quatre-vingt un (France/Belgium), Octante-et-un (Switzerland)
82 Quatre-vingt deux (France/Belgium), Octante-deux (Switzerland)
90 Quatre-vingt dix (France), Nonante (Belgium/Switzerland)
91 Quatre-vingt onze (France), Nonante-et-un (Belgium/Switzerland)
92 Quatre-vingt douze (France), Nonante-deux (Belgium/Switzerland)
100 Cent
101 Cent (et) un
120 Cent vingt
etc.


----------



## Outsider

Adding to what Ronan has already said...



amikama said:


> Let's take a "random" number:*1729 = one thousand seven hundred and twenty-nine*​That is, in English the word order in the names of big numbers is from the most significant digit (thousands) to less significant digit (units).
> 
> How does it go in your language? (From thousands to units or the way around?)


The same as in English.



amikama said:


> How about the numbers 11-19?
> Are there irregular numbers? (e.g. 11 = "eleven" and not "oneteen" or even "ten-one".)


Numbers 11-15 are of the form "unit-ten", although this pattern has been very eroded by sound changes:

11 - onze = um + dez
12 - doze = dois + dez
13 - treze = três + dez
14 - catorze/quatorze = quatro + dez
15 - quinze = cinco (_quinque_ in Latin)+ dez

Numbers 16-19 follow the pattern "ten-and-unit":

16 - dezasseis or dezesseis = dez + e + seis
17 - dezassete or dezessete = dez + e + sete
etc.



amikama said:


> For languages whose nouns have gender: Do the numbers agree in gender with nouns? (e.g. in Spanish: _doscient*os* gat*os*_, but _doscient*as* gat*as*_.)


Yes. As Ronan has said, this applies to the numerals "one" and "two", but also to the "hundreds", as in Spanish.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

What about:

12 - dúzia
6 - meia (dúzia)

Aren't those numerals too? But I believe they are not "numerais cardinais" (sorry, I don't know the term in English), but fractionary numerals... (is that right?)


----------



## Outsider

They are cardinal numbers. The ordinals are first, second, third, and so on. 
_Dúzia_ (dozen) is just another name for 12. _Meia_ (half) is a fractional numeral, true, although when used as a synonym for half a dozen it means 6.


----------



## Mikeyp028

Defonte Nuunette's 

1729=fle flont teh sontesunk
(tiish vae ka su/doesnt work with color)
1 flek
2 duuska
3 aeska
4frontiisimo
5te un
6 susa makae
7 su
8 flae bee ont
9 nino malle doz canelle
10 ishont defonkewee


----------



## Whodunit

Mikeyp028, which language is that supposed to be?


----------



## übermönch

amikama said:


> Let's take a "random" number:*1729 = one thousand seven hundred and twenty-nine*​


*1729 = (oдна) тысичасемьсотдвадцатьдевять*​much like in english. nothing irregular.


> How about the numbers 11-19?


They are very similar to Czech ones, Jana posted them. It'd be like 

one_*teen*_
seven_*teen*_
etc., where the _teen=*надцать* _isn't similar to the (modern) number ten=_*десеть*_.



> For languages whose nouns have gender: Do the numbers agree in gender with nouns? (e.g. in Spanish: _doscient*os* gat*os*_, but _doscient*as* gat*as*_.)


They do! 

So far it doesn't sound that difficult, right? Well, Russian numerals actually have found a slick way to confuse a learner - the plural to numers ending with 1 is different from that of 2;3;4 and of 0;5;6;7;8;9
For instance, you say while counting crows/hares:

*1 vorona/zayac*
*3 vorony/zayca*
*7 voron/zaycev*
*791 vorona/zayac*
*794 vorony/zayca*
*799 voron/zaycev
800 voron/zaycev
*to confuse a learner even more, it does not work for the teens(11...19) and tens(10;20...90), they all are treated as 0;5;6;7;8;9 - for example
*11 voron
914 voron
1630 voron*


From what i've heared, some other languages have the _dual _except the _plural,_ what about yours, y'all? Do they have some weird irregularities when counting?

PS.:
as allways, there might be spelling mistakes in my Russian...  it should have been written in my sig, but all the avaible sig room is taken by (hopefully not misspelled!) Mayakovski!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


amikama said:


> Let's take a "random" number:*1729 = one thousand seven hundred and twenty-nine*​That is, in English the word order in the names of big numbers is from the most significant digit (thousands) to less significant digit (units).



Except *English* 13 -> 19: 3+10, 4+10, etc.

But I wanted to start with *Persian*, which has a similar 'inversion' of big and small.
Persian has 'one ten' for 11 (yâzdah) and 'two ten' (dawazdah).
Also the numbers 13 till 19 follow the sequence 'small' + 'big', for example pânzdah (lit. five ten, fif-teen, 15).

From 21 on, the order gets reversed, as in English: 'big' + 'small': for example bist o yek (lit. twenty and one, 21).

1729 would be hezâr o haftsad o bist o noh, lit. 1000 and 700 and 20 and 9.
1719 would be hezâr o haftsad o nuzdah, lit. 1000 and 700 and 9 and 10.

100 is sad, 300 is sisad. The word for 200 is dewist.
In Dari, a language closely related to Persian, 200 is dosad (a kind of 'regularisation' of the system).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Hungarian:*

*1729 = Ezerhétszazhuszonkilenc*
*1 - Egy*
*2 - Kettõ (Ket before nouns)*
*3 - Három*
*4 - Negy*
*5 - Öt*
*6 - Hat*
*7 - Hét*
*8 - Nyolc*
*9 - Kilenc*
*10 - Tíz*
*From 10 an on, the numbers are made by the tens + on/en + unit:*
*11 - Tizenegy*
*12 - Tizenkettõ*
*The versions for 20 and 30 are irregular:*
*20 - Húsz*
*21 - Huszonegy*
*30 - Hárminc*
*31 - Hármincenegy*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
*1729 =  hiljadu sedamsto dvadeset devet *
Same in Serbian as in Czech - we  mention the number of thousands and hundreds from 2 onwards.  

1 jedan - 11  jeda*naest*
2 dva - 12 dva*naest
*3 tri - 13  tri*naest
*4 četiri -14 četr*naest
*5 pet  - 15  pet*naest
*6 šest  - 16 šes*naest
*7 sedam  - 17  sedam*naest
*8 osam - 18 osam*naest
*9 devet  -19  devet*naest*
10 - deset
20 -  dva*deset*
30 -  tri*deset*
40 - četr*deset*
50  - pe*deset*
60 -  šes*deset*
70 -  sedam*deset*
80 -  osam*deset*
90 -  deve*deset*
100 -  sto
200 -  dve*sta*
200 -  tri*sta*...


Similar to Czech, only 1 and 2 ( and  other numbers ending in 1 or 2, apart from 11 and 12) have gender:
m - f - n
jedan - jedna -  jedno
dva - dve - dva
tri - tri - tri

Nouns have different endings from 2 - 4 and from 5 - ...
(m.) Jedan čovek (one man), dva  čovek*a *(two men), tri čovek*a *(three men),  četiri čovek*a *(four men),  but pet *ljudi, *šest  ljudi ... trideset ljudi ... sto ljudi... 
(f.) Jedna žena (one woman), dve žen*e* (two  women), tri žen*e*, četiri žen*e*, pet  žen*a*, šest žena (different accent then in "žena" as  singular) ... sto žena ...
(n.) Jedno selo (one village), dva sela (two villages), tri sela, četiri sela, pet sela (different accent then privious ones), šest sela .. sto sela...


----------



## Lillita

ronanpoirier said:


> *Hungarian:*
> 
> *1729 = Ezerhétszazhuszonkilenc  Ezerhétszázhuszonkilenc*
> *1 - Egy*
> *2 - Kettõ (Ket before nouns)  Két*
> *3 - Három*
> *4 - Negy   Négy*
> *5 - Öt*
> *6 - Hat*
> *7 - Hét*
> *8 - Nyolc*
> *9 - Kilenc*
> *10 - Tíz*
> *From 10 an on, the numbers are made by the tens + on/en + unit:*
> *11 - Tizenegy*
> *12 - Tizenkettõ*
> *The versions for 20 and 30 are irregular:*
> *20 - Húsz*
> *21 - Huszonegy*
> *30 - Hárminc  Harminc*
> *31 - Hármincenegy  Harmincegy (without "en"; after 30 you do not need to use the "en")  *


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian:
*1729 = viens tūkstotis septiņi simti divdesmitviens*

*1 *viens    *11* vienpadsmit
*2 *divi      *12* divpadsmit
*3* trīs       *13* trīspadsmit 
*4* četri     *14* četrpadsmit
*5* pieci     *15* piecpadsmit
*6* seši      *16 *sešpadsmit
*7 *septiņi   *17 *septiņpadsmit
*8 *astoņi   *18* astoņpadsmit
*9 *deviņi    *19* deviņpadsmit
*10 *desmit


----------



## amikama

zaigucis said:


> Latvian:
> *1729 = viens tūkstotis septiņi simti divdesmitviens*


*viens *and *viens* are identical words? What do they mean?


----------



## zaigucis

amikama said:


> *viens *and *viens* are identical words? What do they mean?



sorry ) *viens tūkstotis septiņi simti divdesmitdeviņi

*I dont know why I write viens in the end *
*


----------



## Rango

Croatian:

*1729 = tisuću sedamsto dvadeset devet *
** 
*1 - jedan*
*2 - dva*
*3 - tri*
*4 - četiri*
*5 - pet*
*6 - šest*
*7 - sedam*
*8 - osam*
*9 - devet*
*10 - deset*
*11 - jedanaest*
*12 - dvanaest*
*13 - trinaest*
*14 - četrnaest*
*15 - petnaest*
*16 - šesnaest*
*17 - sedamnaest*
*18 - osmnaest*
*19 - devetnaest*
*20 - dvadeset*
*30 - trideset*
*100 - sto*
*200 - dvjesta*
*300 - tristo*
*1000 - tisuću*
*1.000.000 - milijun*
*1.000.000.000 - milijarda*


----------



## francais_espanol

In bahasa Indonesia the numbers are as follows:

1- satu
2- dua
3- tiga
4- empat
5- lima
6- enam
7- tujuh
8- delapan (lapan in Malaysia)
9- sembilan
10- sepuluh (1 ten)
11- sebelas (1 eleven)
12- dua belas (2 eleven)
13- tiga belas (3 eleven)
14- empat belas
15- lima belas
16- enam belas
17- tujuh belas
18- delapan belas (lapan belas in Malaysia)
19- sembilan belas
20- dua puluh (2 ten)
21- dua puluh satu (2 ten 1)

100- seratus (1 hundred)
101- seratus satu (1 hundred 1)

200- dua ratus (2 hundred)

1000- seribu (1 thousand)
1001- seribu satu (1 thousand 1)


----------



## Cosol

*Chinese
*0 零 líng
1 一 yī
2 二 èr
3三 sān
4 四 sì
5 五 wǔ
6 六 liù
7 七 qī
8 八 bā
9 九 jiǔ
10 十 shí
100 百 bǎi

2 is 两 sometimes.

11 十一 (ten one)
12 十二 (ten one)
20 二十 (two ten)
21 二十一 (two ten one)
30 三十 (three ten)
100 一百 (one hundred)
101 一百零一(one hundred zero one)


----------



## LiTTLeDaRKMaN

In Basque (the language of Euskal Herria):

1-Bat    11 - Hamaika 
2-Bi      12 - Hama*bi * 
3-Hiru    13 - Hama*hiru*
4-Lau    14 - Hama*lau*
5-Bost   15 - Hama*bost*
6-Sei     16 - Hama*sei*
7-Zazpi  17 - Hama*zazpi*
8-Zortzi  18 - Hama*zortzi*
9-Bederatzi   19 - Hemeretzi 
10-Hamar


20- Hogei
30- Hogei ta hamar           _(twenty and ten)_
40- Berrogei                   _(two-twenty)_
50- Berrogei ta hamar       _(two twenty and ten)_
60- Hirurogei                  _(three-twenty)_
70- Hirurogei ta hamar      _(three-twenty and ten)_
80- Laurogei                  _(four-twenty)_
90- Laurogei ta hamar      _(four-twenty and ten)_
100- Ehun

For example: 21 - Hogei ta bat              _(twenty and one)_
                  95 - Laurogei ta hamabost  _(four-twenty and fifteen)


*1729* - Mila zazpirehun ta hogei ta bederatzi     (eta (ta) - and)

"Ta" appear when the previous word ends in a wowel.
_


----------



## estudiante2102

*SPANISH*

1729

mil setecienta veinte y nueve

Much the same as english.

11 once
12 doce
13 trece
14 catorce
15 quince
16 diez y seis
17 diez y siete
18 diez y ocho
19 diez y nueve

There are no obvious irregular numbers in spanish.

You also obviously already know the rules for spanish in the nouns that have gender.

Un ejemplo mas de sustantivos:

buena chica
buen chico

MAJOR DIFFERENCES: Sometimes the masculine form of the word ends in the letter "o", and sometimes not. 

For example:

buena chica
buen chico

gata buena
gata bueno

Mostly, the "o" dissapears for the masculine form when the adjective precedes the noun. When the adjective follows the noun, it often has an "o" at the end (if it is masculine)

As always, these change based on the situation.

Buena suerte

~Elizabeth


----------



## LiTTLeDaRKMaN

estudiante2102 said:


> *SPANISH*
> 
> 1729
> 
> mil setenta veinte y nueve Mil setecientos veintinueve
> 
> Much the same as english.
> 
> 11 once
> 12 doce
> 13 trece
> 14 catorce
> 15 quince
> 16 diez y seis *dieciséis*
> 17 diez y siete *diecisiete*
> 18 diez y ocho *dieciocho*
> 19 diez y nueve *diecinueve*


----------



## LiTTLeDaRKMaN

estudiante2102 said:


> *SPANISH*
> 
> You also obviously already know the rules for spanish in the nouns that have gender.
> 
> Un ejemplo mas de sustantivos:
> 
> buena chica
> buen chico
> 
> MAJOR DIFFERENCES: Sometimes the masculine form of the word ends in the letter "o", and sometimes not.
> 
> For example:
> 
> buena chica
> buen chico
> 
> gata buena
> gata bueno --> gato bueno
> 
> Mostly, the "o" dissapears for the masculine form when the adjective precedes the noun. When the adjective follows the noun, it often has an "o" at the end (if it is masculine)
> 
> As always, these change based on the situation.
> 
> Buena suerte
> 
> ~Elizabeth



Don't forget to change the gender of the noun too!


----------



## Poochini

*SPANISH 

1729 =Mil setecientos veintinueve

 1 Uno *
* 2 Dos *
* 3 Tres          *
* 4 Cuatro*
* 5 Cinco     *
* 6 Seis*
* 7 Siete           *
* 8 Ocho*
* 9 Nueve             *
* 10 **diez          
20 Veinte
30 Treinta           
40 Cuarenta        
50 Cincuenta
60 Sesenta   
70 Setenta  
80 Ochenta 
90 Noventa **
100 Cien 

*
* 
*


----------



## Thai Basil

Thai (Thailand, aka Siam)
Sawaddee (Ka) = Hello, Hi, Ciao, bye.
(Ka) at the ending of the sentense represent the speaker is female.
(Krup) at the ending of the sentense represent the speaker is male.

17*2*_9_ = Nieng*Pun* Jet*Roy* *YeeSip *_Kaow_
_1*000* 7*00* 20 9_

0 = Soon
1 = Nieng
2 = Song
3 = Sam
4 = See
5 = Ha
6 = Hook
7 = Jet
8 = Bad
9 = Kaow
10 = Sip

11 = Sip Ed (Eleven is exceptional, we don't call "Sip Nieng", we replace "Nieng" with "Ed")
12 = Sip Song
13 = Sip Sam
14 - 19 = just put "Sip" in front of "4 - 9"

20 = Yee Sib
21 = Yee Sib Ed (exceptional)
22 = Yee Sib Song
23 - 29 = just following the same way of "22"

30 = Sam Sib
31 - 99 = same rule as "20 - 29"

100 = Nieng Roy
200 = Song Roy
300 - 900 = following same rule as 100

1,000 = Nieng Pun
2,000 - 9,000 = same rule

10,000 = Nieng Moon
20,000 - 90,000 = same rule

100K = Nieng Sand
1M = Nieng Larn
10M = Sib Larn
100M = Roy Larn
1,000M = Pun Larn
10,000M = Moon Larn


----------



## shimin

To add to cosol's post,

1 = 一
2 = 二
3 = 三
4 = 四
5 = 五
6 = 六
7 = 七
8 = 八
9 = 九
ten = 十
hundred = 百
thousand = 千
ten thousand = 万
million = 百万

1000 = 一千
700 = 七百
20 = 二十
9 = 九

1729 = 一千七百二十九


----------



## Mburucuyá

*Guarani*

*1729 = Su Pokõi Sa mokõipa porundy*

1 Peteĩ
2 Mokõi
3 Mbohapy
4 Irundy
5 Po
6 Poteĩ
7 Pokõi
8 Poapy
9 Porundy
10 Pa
11 Pateĩ
12 Pakõi
13 Paapy
14 Parundy
15 Papo
16 Papoteĩ
17 Papokõi
18 Papoapy
19 Paporundy
20 Mokõipa
30 Mbohapypa
40 Irundypa
50 Popa
100 Sa
1000 Su


----------



## TarisWerewolf

The only very irregular larger number that comes to mind in Spanish is the number 500. It's quinientos, where you would expect cincocientos

100 = cien
200 = doscientos
300 = trescientos
400 = quatrocientos
500 = quinientos
600 = seiscientos
700 = setecientos (Irregular, but close enough to siete + cientos)
800 = ochocientos
900 = novecientos (Irregular too, but close to nueve + cientos)

It occurred to me the other night while watching "I Love Lucy" that "quinientos" is irregular.


----------



## Maja

Maja said:


> In Serbian:
> *...*
> 100 -  sto
> 200 -  dve*sta*
> 300 -  tri*sta*
> ...



Sorry for the confusion!!!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

amikama said:


> Let's take a "random" number:*1729 = one thousand seven hundred and twenty-nine*​That is, in English the word order in the names of big numbers is from the most significant digit (thousands) to less significant digit (units).



*1729 = ett tusen syv/sju hundre og tjueni* or *ett tusen syv/sju hundre og ni-og-tjue*



> How does it go in your language? (From thousands to units or the way around?)



For the numbers 20-90, things are a bit special. The official way is the first one I write, i.e. tens before ones, but it's also common to do it the "old" way, with ones before tens ("two-and-twenty" and so on). The form of the tens (and ones) sometimes varies from which way you use:

*22 = tjueto or to-og-tyve/tjue
33 = trettitre or tre-og-tredve
44 = førtifire or fir-og-førti/førr
55 = femtifem or fem-og-femti
66 = sekstiseks or seks-og-seksti
77 = syttisyv/-sju or syv/sju-og-sytti
88 = åttiåtte or ått-og-åtti
99 = nittini or ni-og-nitti*

_Ti_ is 'ten', so _nitti_ for instance, means 'nine-ten'.

Otherwise, it's pretty much the same as English. The only thing is that instead of saying 'one thousand five-hundred and forty', you can say 'fifteen-hundred and forty' too.



> How about the numbers 11-19?
> Are there irregular numbers? (e.g. 11 = "eleven" and not "oneteen" or even "ten-one".)



11 and 12 are irregular; the rest are fairly regular (not completely similar to 3-9, but it's because the Norse forms have evolved differently).

*11 = elleve
12 = tolv
13 = tretten
14 = fjorten
15 = femten
16 = seksten
17 = sytten
18 = atten
19 = nitten*



> For languages whose nouns have gender: Do the numbers agree in gender with nouns? (e.g. in Spanish: _doscient*os* gat*os*_, but _doscient*as* gat*as*_.)



Only the number 1 agrees with the gender (and only in singular, not in plural compositions like 21, 61 &c.).

In bokmål, masculine and feminine nouns has *en*, neuter nouns has *ett*.

In nynorsk, masculine nouns has *ein*, feminine *ei* and neuter *eitt*.

All of those forms are similar to the indefinite article (except for the neuter forms, which have an added -t).


----------



## konungursvia

amikama said:


> Hebrew:
> 
> *1729 = אלף שבע מאות עשרים ותשע*
> 
> That is, the order is from thousands to units (although in Biblical Hebrew you may find numbers in the reverse word order: *1729 = תשע ועשרים ושבע מאות ואלף*.)
> 
> For some reason, the numbers 11-19 are in the reverse order:
> 11 = אחת-עשרה (&quot;one-ten&quot
> 12 = שתים-עשרה (&quot;two-ten&quot
> etc.
> 
> The numbers have gender and they must agree in gender with nouns:
> Three dogs (m.) = שלוש*ה *כלב*ים*
> Three dogs (f.) = שלוש כלב*ות*



 Maybe they're in reverse order between 11 and 19 because you write them from right to left, so it became natural to say and write them in the same order.


----------



## konungursvia

Thai Basil said:


> Thai (Thailand, aka Siam)
> Sawaddee (Ka) = Hello, Hi, Ciao, bye.
> (Ka) at the ending of the sentense represent the speaker is female.
> (Krup) at the ending of the sentense represent the speaker is male.
> 
> 17*2*_9_ = Nieng*Pun* Jet*Roy* *YeeSip *_Kaow_
> _1*000* 7*00* 20 9_
> 
> 0 = Soon
> 1 = Nieng
> 2 = Song
> 3 = Sam
> 4 = See
> 5 = Ha
> 6 = Hook
> 7 = Jet
> 8 = Bad
> 9 = Kaow
> 10 = Sip
> 
> 11 = Sip Ed (Eleven is exceptional, we don't call &quot;Sip Nieng&quot;, we replace &quot;Nieng&quot; with &quot;Ed&quot
> 12 = Sip Song
> 13 = Sip Sam
> 14 - 19 = just put &quot;Sip&quot; in front of &quot;4 - 9&quot;
> 
> 20 = Yee Sib
> 21 = Yee Sib Ed (exceptional)
> 22 = Yee Sib Song
> 23 - 29 = just following the same way of &quot;22&quot;
> 
> 30 = Sam Sib
> 31 - 99 = same rule as &quot;20 - 29&quot;
> 
> 100 = Nieng Roy
> 200 = Song Roy
> 300 - 900 = following same rule as 100
> 
> 1,000 = Nieng Pun
> 2,000 - 9,000 = same rule
> 
> 10,000 = Nieng Moon
> 20,000 - 90,000 = same rule
> 
> 100K = Nieng Sand
> 1M = Nieng Larn
> 10M = Sib Larn
> 100M = Roy Larn
> 1,000M = Pun Larn
> 10,000M = Moon Larn



  Interestingly, your numbers from two to ten, and most beyond ten, are near homophones with southern Chinese (e.g. Cantonese):  1 Yat 2 Yi 3 Sam 4 Sei 5 Mmm 6 Lok 7 Chat 8 Bat 9 Gau 10 Sap 11 Sap-Yat 12 Sap-Yi 13 Sap-sam.  Even your sip-ed (11) seems borrowed from Cantonese (sap-yat). What do you think? The languages are not so closely related so they are not cognates per se. Is it through trade with China that this numbering system was adopted? I know Korean has two sets, one native and one Chinese very close to Cantonese.


----------



## Flaminius

konungursvia said:


> Maybe they're in reverse order between 11 and 19 because you write them from right to left, so it became natural to say and write them in the same order.



I don't think writing conventions can exert great influence on grammar.  What about English then, which also reverses the order between 13 and 19?


----------



## optimistique

Flaminius said:


> I don't think writing conventions can exert great influence on grammar. What about English then, which also reverses the order between 13 and 19?



Maybe it is not such a strange idea. English has an inverted order between 13 and 19, but it used to have the inverted order always, just like Dutch and German still have (there was a time when they said: _one-and-twenty_, instead of _twenty-one_). Perhaps because of the way numerals are written, English changed the order in its grammar?


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

optimistique said:


> Maybe it is not such a strange idea. English has an inverted order between 13 and 19, but it used to have the inverted order always, just like Dutch and German still have (there was a time when they said: _one-and-twenty_, instead of _twenty-one_). Perhaps because of the way numerals are written, English changed the order in its grammar?


In Slovene we also use the same logic as in German. I remember long ago in the primary school how some schoolmates wrote the dictated numbers at math. In this example at the beggining, 1729 the dictated words were "tisoč sedem sto devetindvajset". The pupils wrote first 1 followed by 7 and then left a bit of space, wrote 9 and returned back to the left space and filled it with 2. Smart, aa?    (if you don't train your buffer to memorize more than just one digit!)


----------



## jazyk

The same happens in Czech, but it's not that common:

29 - devětadvacet or more commonly dvacet devět


----------



## Flaminius

konungursvia said:


> Interestingly, your numbers from two to ten, and most beyond ten, are near homophones with southern Chinese (e.g. Cantonese):  1 Yat 2 Yi 3 Sam 4 Sei 5 Mmm 6 Lok 7 Chat 8 Bat 9 Gau 10 Sap 11 Sap-Yat 12 Sap-Yi 13 Sap-sam.  Even your sip-ed (11) seems borrowed from Cantonese (sap-yat). What do you think? The languages are not so closely related so they are not cognates per se. Is it through trade with China that this numbering system was adopted? I know Korean has two sets, one native and one Chinese very close to Cantonese.



In fact, much remains, and would remain, unclear about the relationship between Thai and Chinese.  Thai has several basic auxiliary verbs similar to Chinese ones.  Important grammatical vocabulary such as auxiliaries are not likely to be borrowed as a result of trading.  The origin of the similarities, therefore, may be located much before the recorded history of Thai.  Unlike Korean or Japanese, Thai has only one set of numbering system.



optimistique said:


> Maybe it is not such a strange idea. English has an inverted order between 13 and 19, but it used to have the inverted order always, just like Dutch and German still have (there was a time when they said: _one-and-twenty_, instead of _twenty-one_). Perhaps because of the way numerals are written, English changed the order in its grammar?



Thank you for the tip about the older English order but this does not apply to Hebrew.  Even before the Arabic numeral was introduced to the language, Hebrew could express numbers by assigning numerical values to its alphabets.  Although the system notates numbers by descending order of digits, the irregularity between 11 and 19 has not perished.


----------



## konungursvia

Flaminius said:


> In fact, much remains, and would remain, unclear about the relationship between Thai and Chinese.  Thai has several basic auxiliary verbs similar to Chinese ones.  Important grammatical vocabulary such as auxiliaries are not likely to be borrowed as a result of trading.  The origin of the similarities, therefore, may be located much before the recorded history of Thai.  Unlike Korean or Japanese, Thai has only one set of numbering system.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip about the older English order but this does not apply to Hebrew.  Even before the Arabic numeral was introduced to the language, Hebrew could express numbers by assigning numerical values to its alphabets.  Although the system notates numbers by descending order of digits, the irregularity between 11 and 19 has not perished.



 Well in fact I was trying to be careful not to imply a causal relationship from the writing system to speech, but more loosely suggested a relationship. I still think it's plausible that, for example, numbers were written long before other words (e.g. Cuneiform accounting) and that the language writing system in your part of the world ended up going right to left because that more closely fit the numeral writing conventions of the region, which says the numbers in the "nineteen" and "sixteen" order like Hebrew. Just one of my many silly hypotheses. Another is that unlike Marxist interpretations of history, nations become imperialistic because men don't find satisfaction with their food and women, so they create an empire abroad in search of better fare in both ways.


----------



## kusurija

*1729 = tūkstantis septyni šimtai dvidešimt devyni*
0 = nulis
1 = vienas(m.), viena(f.); 11 = vienuolika
2 = du(m.), dvi(f.); 12 = dvylika
3 = trys(m.,f.); 13 = trylika
4 = keturi(m.), keturios(f.); 14 = keturiolika
5 = penki(m.), penkios(f.); 15 = penkiolika
6 = šeši(m.), šešios(f.); 16 = šešiolika
7 = septyni(m.), septynios(f.); 17 = septyniolika
8 = aštuoni(m.), aštuonios(f.); 18 = aštuoniolika
9 = devyni(m.), devynios(f.); 19 = devyniolika
10 = dešimt
20 = dvidešimt
21 = dvidešimt vienas(m.), dvidešimt viena(f.);
30 = trisdešimt
40 = keturiasdešimt
50 = penkiasdešimt
60 = šešiasdešimt
70 = septyniasdešimt
80 = aštuoniasdešimt
90 = devyniasdešimt
100 = šimtas
200 = du šimtai
300 = trys šimtai
...
900 = devyni šimtai
854 = aštuoni šimtai penkiasdešimt keturi
1000 = tūkstantis
2000 = du tūkstančiai
3000 = trys tūkstančiai
10 000 = dešimt tūkstančių
11 000 = vienuolika tūkstančių
20 000 = dvidešimt tūkstančių
100 000 = šimtas tūkstančių
*1 000 000 = milijonas*
*2 345 678 = du milijonai trys šimtai keturiasdešimt penki tūkstančiai šeši šimtai septyniasdešimt aštuoni *


----------



## bb3ca201

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> (a)
> 1729
> duizend: 1000
> zevenhonderd: 700
> negen: 9
> en: +
> twintig: 20
> 
> (b)
> Although one can also say:
> zeventienhonderd: 1700
> negen: 9
> en: +
> twintig: 20
> 
> This is normal for dates, but _also_quite common for 'plain' numbers.
> 
> In Dutch, we count the numbers 13 -> 99 'from right to left':
> small (9) -> big (20)
> 
> Dutch has 11 (elf) and 12 (twaalf), the rest is fairly 'regular' (apart from the pronunciation and some alternations (e.g. something very similar to English *thr*ee and *th*i*r*ty).
> 
> Dutch has 3 grammatical genders, but they are not reflected in the adjectival endings, or here, in the numerals.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank
> 
> 
> PS
> I do know that this forum isn't really encouraging dialects, but I want to ask it anyway: isn't 'nine and twenty' for 29 used in some English dialects?


 
I believe so.  I know for a fact that "score" (which is "20") is used a lot in Scotland, and I would guess that it's quite common in England as well -- whether they use "score" or "twenty"


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

*1729 *= *mil set-cents vint-i-nou*

n - n+10 - n*10
1 un - 11 onze - 10 deu
2 dos - 12 dotze - 20 vint
3 tres - 13 tretze - 30 trenta
4 quatre - 14 catorze - 40 quaranta
5 cinc - 15 quinze - 50 cinquanta
6 sis - 16 setze - 60 seixanta
7 set - 17 disset - 70 setanta
8 vuit - 18 divuit - 80 vuitanta
9 nou - 19 dinou - 90 noranta

Numbers from 11 to 16 come directly from Latin _undecim, duodecim, tredecim... _(1+10, 2+10, 3+10...). This change of order occurs in most Romance languages, in Italian it's clearer.

_-i-_ ("-and-") unites tens and units from 21 to 29: _vint-i-quatre_ (24)
The rest (31-39, 41-49... to 91-99) is united by a single slash: _vuitanta-dos_ (82)
Between units and hundreds there's also a slash: _cinc-cents_ (500)
As for the rest there's a space: _dos mil_ (2.000), _dos milions_ (2.000.000)

2 345 678 = _dos milions tres-cents quaranta-cinc mil sis-cents setanta-vuit_

Gender agreement: these following particles have different forms (masculine / feminine):
un / una (1), dos / dues (2), cents / centes (100)
E.g.: 201 tables = _dues-centes una taules_


----------



## ger4

Lemminkäinen said:


> [Norwegian]
> *1729 = ett tusen syv/sju hundre og tjueni* or *ett tusen syv/sju hundre og ni-og-tjue*


Danish is almost identical: *et tusind** syv hundrede* *og* *niogtyve*


Lemminkäinen said:


> [Norwegian]
> 22 = tjueto or to-og-tyve/tjue
> 33 = trettitre or tre-og-tredve
> 44 = førtifire or fir-og-førti/førr


Danish: 
22 = toogtyve
33 = treogtredive
44 = fireogfyrre


Lemminkäinen said:


> [Norwegian]
> 55 = femtifem or fem-og-femti
> 66 = sekstiseks or seks-og-seksti
> 77 = syttisyv/-sju or syv/sju-og-sytti
> 88 = åttiåtte or ått-og-åtti
> 99 = nittini or ni-og-nitti


From 50 to 99, Danish is a bit exotic...
55 = femoghalvtreds
66 = seksogtres
77 = syvoghalvfjerds
88 = otteogfirs
99 = nioghalvfems


Lemminkäinen said:


> [Norwegian = Danish]
> 11 = elleve
> 12 = tolv
> 13 = tretten
> 14 = fjorten
> 15 = femten
> 16 = seksten
> 17 = sytten
> 18 = atten
> 19 = nitten


(Exactly the same in both languages)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*1729* = *«χίλια επτακόσια/εφτακόσια είκοσι εννέα/εννιά»* [ˈçiʎa eptaˈkosi.a/eftaˈkosi.a (colloq.) ˈikosi eˈne.a/eˈɲa (colloq.)]

Numbers:
1 *«ένας, μία, ένα»* [ˈenas] (masc.), [ˈmi.a] (fem.), [ˈena] (neut.) < Classical cardinal *«εἷς, μίᾱ, ἕν» heîs* (masc.), *míā* (fem.), *hén* (neut.) --> _one_ (PIE *sem- _one_ > *sem-s > *ἕμς *héms > εἷς heîs, ἕν hén. The feminine μίᾱ míā < *sm-ih₂- cf Skt. सकृत् (sakṛ́t), _at once_ (adv.), Lat. semper, Hitt. sanni- _single_, Arm. մի (mi), _cardinal one_, ToA sas, _cardinal one_, ToB ṣe, _cardinal one_).
2 *«δύο»* [ˈði.o] < Classical indeclinable *«δύο» dúŏ* --> _two_ (PIE *duu̯o _two_ cf Skt. द्व ‎(dvá), Lat. duo, Proto-Germanic *twai, Proto-Slavic *dъva).
3 *«τρεις, τρεις, τρία»* [tris] (masc. & fem.), [ˈtri.a] (neut.) < Classical *«τρεῖς, τρεῖς, τρίᾰ» treîs* (masc. & fem.), *tríă* (neut.) --> _three _(PIE *trei-es _three_ cf Skt. त्रयः (tráyah̩), Lat. trēs, Proto-Germanic *þrīz, Proto-Slavic *trьje).
4 *«τέσσερεις, - ρεις, - ρα»* [ˈteseɾis] (masc. & fem.), [ˈteseɾa] (neut.) < Classical *«τέσσαρες, -ρες, -ρᾰ» téssarĕs* (masc. & fem.), *téssară* (neut.) --> _four_ (PIE *kʷetuer- _four_ cf Skt. चतुर् (catur), Lat. quattuor, Proto-Germanic *fedwōr, Proto-Slavic *četyre).
5 *«πέντε»* [ˈpende] < Classical *«πέντε» péntĕ* --> _five_ (PIE *penkʷe _five_ cf Skt. पञ्चन् ‎(páñcan), Lat. quinque, Proto-Germanic *fimf, Proto-Slavic *pętь).
6 *«έξι»* [ˈek͡si] < Classical *«ἕξ» hék͡s* --> _six_ (PIE *sueḱs _six_ cf Skt. षष् ‎(ṣáṣ), Lat. sex, Proto-Germanic *sehs, Proto-Slavic *šestь).
7 *«επτά/εφτά»* [eˈpta] & colloq. [eˈfta] < Classical *«ἑπτά» hĕptắ* --> _seven_ (PIE *septm̥ _seven_ cf Skt. सप्तन् ‎(saptán), Lat. septem, Proto-Germanic *sebun, Proto-Slavic *sedmь).
8 *«οκτώ/οχτώ»* [oˈkto] & colloq. [oˈxto] < Classical *«ὀκτώ» ŏktṓ* --> _eight_ (PIE *h₃eḱteh₃ _eight_ cf Skt. अष्ट ‎(aṣṭa), Lat. octō, Proto-Germanic *ahtōu, Proto-Slavic *osmь).
9 *«εννέα/εννιά»* [eˈne.a] & colloq. [eˈɲa] < Classical *«ἐννέα» ĕnnéă* --> _nine_ (PIE *h₁n(e)un _nine_ cf Skt. नवन् ‎(návan), Lat. novem, Proto-Germanic *newun, Proto-Slavic *devętь).
10 *«δέκα»* [ˈðeka] < Classical *«δέκα» dékă* --> _ten_ (PIE *deḱm̥t _ten_ cf Skt. दश ‎(daṣa), Lat. decem, Proto-Germanic *tehun, Proto-Slavic *desętь).
11 *«ένδεκα/έντεκα»* [ˈenðeka] & colloq. [ˈendeka] < Classical *«ἕνδεκα» héndĕkă* --> _eleven_ = _one + ten_ (ἕν + δέκα).
12 *«δώδεκα»* [ˈðoðeka] < Classical *«δώδεκα» dṓdĕkă* --> _twelve_ (PIE *duoHdeḱm̥ _twelve_ > Gr. *δϝώδεκα = Skt. द्वादश ‎(dvā́daṣa), Lat. duodecim, _two + ten_ (δύο + δέκα)).
13 *«δεκατρείς, -τρείς, -τρία»* [ðekaˈtris] (masc. & fem.), [ðekaˈtri.a] (neut.) < Classical *«τρεισκαίδεκα» treiskaídĕkă*; the MoGr construction _ten-three_ is Byzantine, the Classical was _three-and-ten_.
14 *«δεκατέσσερεις, -ρεις, -ρα»* [ðekaˈteseɾis] (masc. & fem.), [ðekaˈteseɾa] (neut.) < Classical *«τεσσαρεσκαίδεκα» tĕssărĕskaídĕkă*.
...
20 *«είκοσι»* [ˈikosi] < Classical *«εἴκοσι» eíkŏsĭ* --> _twenty_ (PIE *dui-dḱm̥t-i(H) _twenty_ cf Skt. विंशति (vimṣatí), Av. vīsaʲti, Lat. viginti).
21 *«εικοσιένας, -μία, - ένα»* [ikosiˈenas] (masc.), [ikosiˈmi.a] (fem.), [ikosiˈena] (neut.) < Classical *«εἰκοσιείς, -μίᾱ, -έν» eikŏsĭeís* (masc.), *eikŏsĭmíā* (fem.), *eikŏsĭén* (neut.) --> _twenty-one_.
...
30 *«τριάντα»* [triˈanda], modern contraction of Classical *«τριάκοντα» trĭắkŏntă* --> _thirty_ (PIE *trih₂-dkom̥t < *deḱm̥t _ten_ (three-ten) cf Skt. त्रिंशत् ‎(triṃṣát), Lat. trīgintā).
31 *«τριανταένας, - μία, - ένα»* [triandaˈenas] (masc.), [triandaˈmi.a] (fem.), [triandaˈena] (neut.) < Classical *«τριακονταείς, -μίᾱ, -έν» trĭăkŏntăeís* (masc.), *trĭăkŏntămíā* (fem.), *trĭăkŏntăén* (neut.) --> _thirty-one_.
...
40 *«σαράντα»* [saˈɾanda], modern contraction of Classical *«τεσσαράκοντα» tĕssărắkŏntă* --> _forty_.
...
100 *«εκατό(ν)»* [ekaˈto(n)] < Classical *«ἑκατόν» hĕkatón* --> _hundred_ (PIE *dḱm̥tom _hundred_ cf Skt. शत ‎(ṣatá), Av. satəm, Lat. centum, Proto-Germanic *hundą, Proto-Slavic *sъto, ToB kante).
101 *«εκατόν ένας, μία, ένα»* [ekaˈton ˈenas] (masc.), [ekaˈto ˈmi.a] (fem.), [ekaˈton ˈena] (neut.) --> _(one) hundred (and) one_ < Classical *«εἷς/μίᾱ/ἕν καὶ ἑκατόν» heîs* (masc.), *míā* (fem.), *hén* (neut.) *kaì hĕkatón* --> _one-and-hundred_.
...
200 *«διακόσιοι, -κόσιες, -κόσια»* [ð͡ʝaˈkosi.i] (masc.), [ð͡ʝaˈkosi.es] (fem.), [ð͡ʝaˈkosi.a] (neut.) < Classical *«διακόσιοι, -κόσιαι, -κόσια» dĭākósioi* (masc.), *dĭākósiai* (fem.), *dĭākósiă* (neut.) --> _two-hundred_ (PIE *dui-dḱm̥t _two-hundred_; the original form of the second member is «-κάτιοι», which became «-κόσιοι» with regular assibilation τ > σ).
...
1000 *«χίλιοι, -λιες, - λια»* [ˈçiʎi] (masc.), [çiʎes] (fem.), [ˈçiʎa] < Classical *«χίλιοι, -λιαι, -λια» kʰílioi* (masc.), *kʰíliai* (fem.), *kʰília* (neut.) --> _thousand_ (PIE *ǵʰeslo- _thousand_ cf Skt. सहस्र (sahásra), Av. hazaŋra, possibly Lat. mīlle < *smih₂ǵʰeslih₂-).


----------



## mataripis

1729 is Sang Libo Pitong daan at Dalawampu't Siyam in Tagalog. The Tagalog numbers- 1 isa, 2 dalwa, 3 tatlo, 4 apat, 5 lima, 6 anim,  7 pito, 8 walo, 9 syam, 10. Sampu, 11 labing  Isa, 12 labing dalwa, 13-19 labing + tagalog for 3-9, 20 dalwampu', 30-90 tatlumpu'/apatnapu'/limampu'/annimnapu'/ pitompu''/walompu'/syamnapu', 100 sangdaan, 200-900 dalwang daan/ tatlongdaan/apatnaraan/limangdaan/animnaraan/ pitongdaan/walongdaan/ syamnaraan, 1,000 sanglibo, 2,000-9,000 dalwang libo/ Tatlong libo/ apatna libo/limang libo/animna libo/ pitong libo/ walong libo/ syam na libo, by ten thousands in older form is laksa' laksa' and 10,000 is laksa but the present form is sampung libo. The archaic form is Sangyuta  For ten thousand. 20 - 90 thousand dalwampung libo/ tatlumpung libo/apatnapung libo/limampung libo/animnapung libo/ pitompung libo/ walongpung libo/ syamnapung libo, 100 thousand is sangdaang libo, 1 million is sang milyon ( formerly angaw), billion is bilyon , the rest are same as in english but ll become ly in Tagalog.


----------

